# Checking hives in winter



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I have done the same in colder temps with no problem. If they are out flying around then it's probably ok to open. Means the cluster is broken up anyway.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

I have cracked them open on a cold 40s or 50s windy day. Noticed that they have only 4 or so frames of bees in the bottom deep and consolidated them down to one box and have done fine, come into spring strong and end up in 2 boxes and make a honey crop above that. Not doing a thing might normally be best, but I think in the case I just mentioned they were better off in the smaller area. Some might say that this sort of thing should have been done in the fall. Problem with that is in the fall they were filling 2 boxes. So I guess the answer is it depends. As long as you don't do it every day, when it's raining and move frames around, they can probably handle the occasional peak.
JMHO.

Rod


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't see any problem w/ opening to see which are alive. But I wouldn't manipulate combs, they're brittle. If bees are near the top and you are concerned about them starving, I would apply newspaper and dry sugar, in a wooden rim. And close them up again until March.

We have had temps below freezing for over a week laetly, but there are new dead bees on the ground near the nucs. So the bees are getting around even tho it is cold.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

You guys think like me. If they are flying anyways what could it hurt. It got to a high of 40 today and I saw a few bees doing cleansing flights.

-Dan


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I agree, if they are out flying then is it ok to look in. I would not remove any frames unless you feel it is critical. Wait until it is warmer and sunny and they can reheat more quickly and easily


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

I will open a hive in upper 40's and low 50's if I really need to, but I don't remove frames with temps that low.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

<I will open a hive in upper 40's and low 50's if I really need to, but I don't remove frames with temps that low.>

That's good advice. 

Personally, I don't see what opening the hive up in colder temps when they are flying accomplishes. By watching the flying activity, you can get just about everything you need to know. If they are making it, there will be activity. If they arn't, there won't be. If they are strong, there will be alot of activity. If they are weak, just a little. By spending a few minutes watching, I got everything I needed to know, without the possibility of damaging them from cracking it open.

The only thing it might tell you is if it's a dead out that other bees are robbing from. In that case, it often looks like a weak hive. But figuring out you have a dead out in January really doesn't help me. I still lose a hive. It's too late for me to order a replacement (I put replacement orders in December) and it's too soon for me to figure out how to do a split to make up the numbers. Any losses I find out about in January are just as well found out in the end of Feb or early March.

But, that's how I work. Minimal intervention. I don't see how cracking them open would harm them too much.


----------



## bobber128 (Jun 6, 2010)

My wife just checked out my hives (it's about 40-45 degrees here today). One was out flying. the other wasn't. So she looked in and discovered the entrance reducer was blocked with dead bees. With her dad's help, they lifted the boxes and shook off the screened bottom board.... was this a bad idea? I was initially pretty ticked, but the more I think about it, the less concerned I am....


----------



## Fogducker (May 6, 2010)

Yesterday, Jan 1st, it was about 40+ deg so I took out the entrance reducer and cleaned off the bottom board with a long thin stick, there were about a 100 dead bees,----the girls didn't like it and about 20 of 'em came out and put some moves on me. I tightened it up again and will clean/check them out Feb 1st. Today is 15 deg and 4 inches of snow and still snowing.

Fog


----------



## Ketuel (May 1, 2015)

Here it is January 13 & it is in the upper 40s low 50s. I was wondering if I can remove the brood box & super to replace the bottom board for one with an oil tray. I am seeing SHB larvae near the entrance. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ketuel (May 1, 2015)

Ketuel said:


> Here it is January 13 & it is in the upper 40s low 50s. I was wondering if I can remove the brood box & super to replace the bottom board for one with an oil tray. I am seeing SHB larvae near the entrance. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


. If this isn't wise, should I block the bottom entrance and add a top entrance?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

If you are seeing shb larvae near the entrance I would suggest that you look inside and see if you have any bees inside. Otherwise, if your hive is a "brood box and super" and you want to replace the bottom board, I don't know why you feel the need to do that midWinter. Wait until Spring.


----------



## Ketuel (May 1, 2015)

I decided to not open the hive because I saw so much activity going on, the girls where very busy cleaning house plus dragging out shb larvae. I decided to spread some Guard star around the hive later tonight. Thanks for your quick reply.
Maria


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Good. Good luck.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I drove out to put a windbreak up on a few exposed ones at lunch today. About 43 degrees and nice sunny. Flying pretty good and milling around outside the hive soaking up the sun. Got a windbreak up because Sunday is a low of -10 and high of -2.  Drove to another yard because it was nice and all were flying except one... knocked on them and they didn't come out. Blew on the top entrance and nothing... Eventually a few came and checked the upper entrance. I supposed they are all going to go for a poo at the same time just a little later in the day.  Certainly still alive, and they were a bit less active last year in winter than their neighbors, too. So far all still alive.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

bobber128 said:


> With her dad's help, they lifted the boxes and shook off the screened bottom board.... was this a bad idea? I was initially pretty ticked, but the more I think about it, the less concerned I am....


I wouldn't say it was a bad idea, but may have been able to be cleared without the lifting, with a brush or deep wire. Of course the propolis seal was also broken. Definitely, not a reason to be ticked though
I stick with pine ridge farms rule of :thumbsup:


----------

